# planer



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

nice planer and NICE workspace!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great planer, congrats on the purchase and show those projects when completed


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Rembo, looks like you are a fan of Jet tools in your shop.

I have a Jet table saw and if your planer is on par with the quality of my TS then you will be a happy camper.


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, I really like JET, what I needed, I got it.
the next stage - Powermatic pm 1800.
a correlation between JET and Powermatic … Who knows what is the difference or relationship? I read that Powermatic bought Switzerland?


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

What was the price?


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bargain 93,000 rubles, about $ 3,100


----------

